# Hilfslinien bei Illu CS2 sind fixiert



## compact (19. Juli 2005)

Standaradmäßig sind die Hilfslinien beim Illu CS2 offensichtlich fixiert?! Das wiederum kann ziemlich nervig sein    .

Weiß jemand wie bzw wo ich das einstelle, dass die Hilfslinien nicht fixiert sind, bzw wo man das zwischendrin ein-- oder ausschalten kann, weiß ich, aber ich hätte es gerne so, dass standardmäßig alle Hilfslinien die ich erstelle NICHT fixiert sind.

Besten Dank 

Heiko


----------



## Chrisu (19. Juli 2005)

Moinsen,

also ich hab jetzt keine CS Version zur Hand. Nur die 10er Version. Aber dort steht folgendes in der Hilfe drinnen:



> *Neue Hilfslinien sind fixiert* und dienen zur Orientierung. Sie können die Fixierung aber aufheben, um eine Hilfslinie auszuwählen, zu verschieben, zu löschen, zu bearbeiten oder um ein Hilfslinienobjekt wieder in ein Grafikobjekt zurückzuwandeln.



Aber du kannst ja auch vor dem Erstellen der ersten Hilfslinie die Fixierung ausschalten. Dann kannst du die Hilfslinien verschieben wie du willst und wenn du zufrieden bist, würde ich die Fixierung wieder einschalten. Leider hab ich keine ander Einstellung finden können. Aber vielleicht hat sich das ja in der CS-Version ja geändert. Also ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## compact (19. Juli 2005)

Hm, ja so ist mir das auch bekannt, aber es wäre halt einfach besser (für mich) wenn die Hilfslinien beim Erstellen automatisch nicht fixiert wären. Ich habe da leider auch niregndwo etwas gefunden, wobei ich dachte, dass müsste auf jedenfall irgendwo einzustellen sein!? Hm ..


----------



## Tabrizia (20. Juli 2005)

Ich hoffe ich habe dein Problem richtig verstanden, wenn nicht verzeih meine "Laienantwort"

 Im Menü Ansicht kannst du unter Hilfslinien einstellen ob Hilflinien fixiert sein sollen oder auch die Hilfslinien ausblenden.

 Schneller gehts mit 
 Alt+Str+, um  die Hilfslinien  zu fixieren oder zu lösen
 Alt+, um Hilfslinien aus- oder einzublenden


----------

